# Swiftech h220-x vs Corsair H100i



## jonathan1107 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm debating as to whether it's worth it to go through the trouble of ordering from swiftech's website or getting the corsair instead...

NCIX.com (I live in canada) don't have the h220-x in stock so I'm stuck having to order from the swiftech official US based website (cost should be about the same in the end) but I'm guessing shipping could take a longer time...

Now I know that the h220x has some neat features like the ability to expand the cooling kit to cool the GPU as well or change the tubes and what not.

But my question is this: What do you guys about the price's worth?

Is a corsair h100i @ 99$ (taxes included, shipping included) worth MORE than a h220-x @ 212$CDN (taxes and shipping included)

(shipping is a bit more expensive than it would with NCIX, I'm aware of that)


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Oct 20, 2014)

I had 2 h100is before and one of it got broken just for couple months. I highly recommend silverstone td02. Trust me that is ur best choice.


----------



## Vlada011 (Oct 21, 2014)

I think price worth, how much AIO 240mm radiator cost today 90-150$ ? Only option to secure better with compression fittings to use own different dimension tubes for me worth 30-40e more.
And it's not some cube with block and pump on same place it's proven Apogee on custom loops, pump is too similar to other Swiftech pumps.
I expect price in Europe about 140-150-160e depend on model.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 24, 2014)

Question about the kraken x61:

I can set it in a push pull config. If I do so, should I mount it at the top or front. With an NZXT phantom case, is it even possible to mount it in the front (the rad) or only the top? 

And if I put it at the top, should it be pulling aid in or exhausting air out?


----------



## doyll (Oct 24, 2014)

Difference between H100i and Swftech H220-X is ..  well .. they are not in same league. 

H100i is 73c @ 68dBA, slow fans down it's 77c @ 39dBA
H220-X is 65c @ 43dBA, the H220-X is only 67c @ 40dBA

The Swidtech is much better built too.


----------



## VSG (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah, the H220-x really is a great buy seeing how it is pretty much a pre-filled custom loop. Only thing I would do is change the tubing, I've seen a few guys complain of plasticizer leaching from the stock tubing. Swiftech is apparently working on their own new tubing so that should help in the future.


----------



## irk (Oct 24, 2014)

You may wish to look into the new H240-X with bigger rad than H220-X.


----------



## Gabkicks (Oct 26, 2014)

the h100i was a bit noisey for me so i returned it. h220x is much quieter and cools better


----------



## doyll (Nov 4, 2014)

Swiftech H220-X and H240-X are quite good.  H240-X idling at 1350rpm on pump and 850 on fans is very quiet and great cooling.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2014)

jonathan1107 said:


> Question about the kraken x61:
> 
> I can set it in a push pull config. If I do so, should I mount it at the top or front. With an NZXT phantom case, is it even possible to mount it in the front (the rad) or only the top?
> 
> And if I put it at the top, should it be pulling aid in or exhausting air out?



Front is best for thermals, IE cooler air will be taken across the rad than at the top. If you do plan to use the top, go with all fans blowing out the top of the chassis. Would also be better to start your own thread as not to much this one up too much.


----------



## xLegendary (Nov 7, 2014)

Swiftech is a cooling born company. It didnt evolve to cooling solutions like Corsair did, Swiftech had one of the best air coolers and watercooling waterblocks way back in the days... Those were fun times!


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 7, 2014)

h-220x no question about it


----------



## doyll (Nov 7, 2014)

Or new H240-X


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2014)

Damn you have like 50 threads started on this build, LOL... 

I would get the swifty as it is expandable and all around better quality. As far as where to mount it that is up to you. If you go to your case's webpage, it will tell you what it can or cannot do as far as radiator location. 

Mounted up front with the coolest incoming air will yield the best temperatures, but with proper airflow inside of case, the differences won't be much at all. Something tells me you are not the type to push the overclock to the limit where ever degree counts...


----------



## jonathan1107 (Nov 7, 2014)

I went with the kraken x61 and simply modded my case to fit it in... 

The swifttech is also a good choice but seeing I don't intend to expand into a custom water loop or cool my gpu with water, the Kraken seemed like a better choice. I really like the performance so far and it's quite silent even when operating with more fan speed. 

Quite satisfied with my purchase


----------



## jonathan1107 (Nov 10, 2014)

My x61 kraken has started doing a sort of "clicking" noise (seems to come from the pump) which I haven't been able to get rid of...

any suggestions as to why it's doing this and how to fix?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 10, 2014)

Perhaps an air bubble, shake the case up or tip it to and fro to see if you can dislodge it.


----------



## zo0lykas (Nov 10, 2014)

jonathan1107 said:


> I'm debating as to whether it's worth it to go through the trouble of ordering from swiftech's website or getting the corsair instead...
> 
> NCIX.com (I live in canada) don't have the h220-x in stock so I'm stuck having to order from the swiftech official US based website (cost should be about the same in the end) but I'm guessing shipping could take a longer time...
> 
> ...




zalman reserator 3 max


----------



## Franzen4Real (Nov 10, 2014)

I replaced an H100 with the H240-X and they aren't even close in build quality and performance. The Swiftech makes most other AIO's look like Fisher Price parts.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Nov 10, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Perhaps an air bubble, shake the case up or tip it to and fro to see if you can dislodge it.



I made an Interesting Discovery... For some reason, in the KRAKEN x61 Control Panel (called "CAM")... its the software used to control fan speed, monitor temps and whatnot... I can set the NZXT RAD fans to manual to control their fan speed... And lo and behold... setting the fan speed higher also makes the pump go WAY higher in speed as well... Why on earth does one affect the other?

My pump is plugged in the CPU 1 header on the mobo whereas the NZXT fans are on a daisy chain that comes built in the kraken x61...


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 10, 2014)

Sure you have it plugged in right? At least on the X60 I had, the pump only moved with water temps IIRC...


----------



## vega22 (Nov 10, 2014)

they all pulling the same volts from the 1 cpu1 header so you can not give the fans 12v without it giving the pump it too.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 10, 2014)

It uses the SATA lead for power though...and you can change the fan speed without affecting the pump. The header plug is just for control AFAIK (again X60, not sure if that changed on the X61).


----------



## jonathan1107 (Nov 10, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Sure you have it plugged in right? At least on the X60 I had, the pump only moved with water temps IIRC...



yes I did the pump uses a 3 pin connector plugged into the CPU fan slot on the mobo...
the other fan cables are a daisy chain (on the daisy chain one of the fan connectors has a 4 pin connector for RPM sensing) there's also an internal USB cable that hooks to the mobo for the Cam_client.exe software to run...

The pump speed seems to increase whenever the Fan speed increases (mind you, I'm talking about specific fans here, not ALL of my fan cases do this... only the RAD fans that came with the kraken seem to be in sync with the pump speed) I believe this is software related (the cam client) and intentionnal...

However, I get this annoying buzzing sound from the pump, which I tend to notice less when my Case is all closed up... There's still a little bit of noise coming through the RAD on top (coming from the pump) which can still be very irritating since the noise can be heard over the fans and other stuff...

I tried moving the case in different angles, hitting the pump and hoses gently... nothing seems to work... BUT.....

Is it possible that ALL AIO pumps do "a little bit of noise" anyhow? Is it true that no matter the unit, I have to expect a little bit of noise? Cause I don't recall my older AIO cooler doing any pump noise at all (although it was quite a weaker aio system)


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 10, 2014)

There is always a bit of noise... no moving parts are 'silent'. 

Last I recall... the SATA header is for power, all the 3/4 pin headers are for control.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 10, 2014)

nope.

fan header and usb only power in.

this one i have here has same pump/cold plate and it buzzes a little bit too. but i have it set so the fans drown that shit out once they spin up :lol


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 10, 2014)

That isn't so on the Kraken X60, and in looking at the pictures, the X61 as well. I see SATA power headers on the X61 pictures/reviews. Again, I own the X60, I know it has a SATA power connector.

Now, I am not sure what the power connector is specifically for, it would make sense that it would be for powering everything and letting the 3/4 pin connectors do the adjustments...


----------



## vega22 (Nov 10, 2014)

dafuq

yea i was on about the h100...


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 10, 2014)

Sata power on the Kraken X61 is only supplemental power for the fans, as the 3-pin header that powers the pump cannot draw all that is needed safely! As for both changing at once, yup, that is what I saw in testing..... (X41 and X31 do not have SATA power leads)

Realize the pump uses a 3-pin not a 4-pin for PWM, so essentially they all have one power source, and the CAM softare changes the pump speed, which also in turn powers the fans at that same speed.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 10, 2014)

It behaves a bit different than the X60 in that case. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 10, 2014)

Every time I jacked the slider, or hit the + or - buttons next to them, both the fan speeds and pump speed increased. Makes sense really, they market it as the worlds first variable speed AIO (software controlled), not that it was individual control. I have run into things like this before, and is why I have a fan controller in the test rig, that way I am in control of everything 

EDIT:
I almost forgot. To OP....
IF the pump is crackling, most likely there is damage in there. Without water or with a bubble, it is more the sound of an electric motor or a fast fan spinning freely, even if slightly toned different due to being in the enclosure. If it were me, I would be getting it on film, use a cell, point and shoot in video, whatever is on hand, let everyone hear what you are hearing. On that same token, I would be in the RMA queue at NZXT and let them solve the issue. Out of the three units I had, after hours of testing on each, I never heard more than a slight hum even with 4000RPM reported pumps speeds!


----------



## jonathan1107 (Nov 10, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> There is always a bit of noise... no moving parts are 'silent'.
> 
> Last I recall... the SATA header is for power, all the 3/4 pin headers are for control.



yes indeed, sata is for power, there is a USB cable that goes into the mobo and then there's the pump cable... I'll try and simply isolate my case better to camouflage the noise coming from the pump. I'm gonna shop for some isolating materials tonight... feel free to shoot me a link if you know of a good product to consider


----------



## jonathan1107 (Nov 10, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> Every time I jacked the slider, or hit the + or - buttons next to them, both the fan speeds and pump speed increased. Makes sense really, they market it as the worlds first variable speed AIO (software controlled), not that it was individual control. I have run into things like this before, and is why I have a fan controller in the test rig, that way I am in control of everything
> 
> EDIT:
> I almost forgot. To OP....
> IF the pump is crackling, most likely there is damage in there. Without water or with a bubble, it is more the sound of an electric motor or a fast fan spinning freely, even if slightly toned different due to being in the enclosure. If it were me, I would be getting it on film, use a cell, point and shoot in video, whatever is on hand, let everyone hear what you are hearing. On that same token, I would be in the RMA queue at NZXT and let them solve the issue. Out of the three units I had, after hours of testing on each, I never heard more than a slight hum even with 4000RPM reported pumps speeds!



the sound I'm having is a lot like the one heard here:










towards the end of the video when he's on 12v...


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 10, 2014)

sounds normal to me little bit of air-captivating is all


----------



## zo0lykas (Nov 11, 2014)

like I says *ZALMAN *reserator max 3 no noise, no temp


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2014)

zo0lykas said:


> like I says *ZALMAN *reserator max 3 no noise, no temp



Say it all you want, but since he already spent for another AIO it isn't likely that he will be buying another real soon.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 11, 2014)

didn't you just sell a pair of reserator max's ? @sneekypeet 
also zalman is bankrupt


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2014)

I did have a few for sale, I do believe the both sold. Not bad units, just huge rads and short tubing, really limits its options.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Nov 11, 2014)

here's a recording of the noise I'm getting...

I recorded this with my cell phone so you'll hear the general noise caused by the other fans and stuff... But you'll hear the pump in the background... "clicking noise" in a very continuous way... sorta like a high pitch clicking noise...
It's driving me nuts... EXCEPT when I put my headset on... The headset completly blocks out that frequency somehow lol... So I'm wearing the headset atm even though I don't need to Just to avoid the annoying noise lol

https://soundcloud.com/user5930233/noise

I'm probably gonna try and reduce the noise I get through "sound dampening foam" or something


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 12, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> also zalman is bankrupt


That was debunked...ish...for the most part.


----------

